# Help!! Pellet stove keeps burning itself out



## Lori S (Feb 22, 2014)

Im posting in this forum but I have no idea what else to do with my pellet stove.

I have an Englander Stove (model 25-PDVC/55-SHP10) that I purchased from Lowes a little over 2 years ago. Last year, the stove worked great. This season, Im relying on my electric baseboard and space heaters and paying a small fortune because I cant get the pellet stove running..

The problem is, the stove lights and starts up just fine, burns anywhere from 1-8 hours (typically around 2-3 hours) and it just burns itself out. There is no error code. I have also had problems with the top auger jamming (im not sure on what tho!!) I have many a half bag pellets in the hopper (I have been getting tired of dumping a bag in only to scoop them out again!). there is no bridging of pellets either.. I have called Englander a myriad of times. First, I was told it was the auger motor.  Replaced that.  Also pulled out the auger itself and filed down any burrs that might be causing problems or jams.. But when I started it up it went out again.. I called tech spt again. Was told I needed a new bearing and locking collar for the top auger. Just installed that today. And my stove has burned itself out. The stove sounds normal while its burning but when it starts to conk out, it sounds  like it is in shutdown mode (it gets a little noisier with fans when its in shutdown mode) when I push the off button. . The unit has been thoroughly cleaned as well as the vent and chimney.  Not having an error code is really making this difficult.

Has anyone had problems like this before? Any ideas on what else I can try or what could be wrong? I have no idea what else to do besides call Englander and complain with hopes that they will do something to rectify the problem.. But im guessing I will be SOL and will have to just cut my losses and go buy a different brand that actually works..

Thanks!!
Lori


----------



## chken (Feb 22, 2014)

Hopefully Mike from Englander will be able to help you when he finds this thread.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 22, 2014)

Lori S said:


> Im posting in this forum but I have no idea what else to do with my pellet stove.
> 
> I have an Englander Stove (model 25-PDVC/55-SHP10) that I purchased from Lowes a little over 2 years ago. Last year, the stove worked great. This season, Im relying on my electric baseboard and space heaters and paying a small fortune because I cant get the pellet stove running..
> 
> ...


You don't say what settings you have the stove burning at. You also don't say what is in the burn pot when it goes out. Is the pot full of ash or unburned pellets?
 If you are burning at a low feed rate and the low burn air (bottom buttons) is set too high the pellets may be consumed faster than they are fed. If you are burning at a low feed rate and low burn air is set too low the fire may go out.


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 22, 2014)

Agreed please tell more information you can try alot of this on that model 25-pdvc I believe there is alittle pin hole to the right of the burn pot that most be kept clean as well.Could be a vacum hose as well one going to combustion blower they get cracked sometimes have to cut that cracked part off.If it burned great last year I would say it is not anything to do with auger speed or any of those buttons


----------



## Lori S (Feb 23, 2014)

In the burnpot, there is just ash. No unburned pellets. The vacuum hose was already replaced and is in good condition. When that cracked, the stove at least gave me an error message..  As far at the feed rate, it is set at the factory settings. These settings have not been touched. The Englander Tech i spoke with confirmed i have the correct settings.  When I tried to restart it, the top auger has jammed again. I only had a half bag of pellets in the hopper. The auger motor, bearing, locking collar have all been recently replaced. The auger itself has been filed down to remove any burrs.

Its usually 50/50 chance when the stove burns out that the top auger is jammed or not. I don't know what else to do..


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 23, 2014)

So basically you did everything tech support suggested?


----------



## Lori S (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. Im going to call them again tomorrow to see when other options I have. My dad (who's been doing all the fixes for me) can't figure out what is wrong either. He has a US Stoves pellet stove and he hasn't had any problems with his for years.

Im really frustrated. My stove hasnt been running since before Christmas.. This winter has been so cold and I have little faith in this stove. I'm ready to put it on craigslist for half price (maybe someone else can fix it??) and go buy something else.. Running my baseboard electric is costing me a small fortune..


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 23, 2014)

What are you using for pellets?  Have you tried switching pellets to rule out that may be the source of your jamming?


----------



## Lori S (Feb 23, 2014)

Im using Pennington brand pellets. Same brand I used last year and same brand my dad uses. Pellets do not seem to be the source of the jamming. I did buy a bag of different brand of pellets at lowes (clean energy) to try and the same thing happens.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 23, 2014)

To clarify....it technically isn't burning itself out - there is no fuel reaching the bottom auger?

The top auger, is for sure, jamming, it isn't a matter of the "bottom" auger, not feeding?

I don't suppose, you tried switching the auger motors, in case the bottom auger is incapable, of feeding pellets?

Has the feed plate (I think they use them), in the hopper, been checked, that it isn't wide open, and letting too many pellets, down the tube?


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello

Sounds like the vacuum hose on the exhaust plenum is cracked and leaks when the stove warms up. I see a lot of those on the newer stoves!


----------



## Lori S (Feb 23, 2014)

The feeder plate has not been adjusted and is at factory setting. No problem last year so I don't see why it would be this year.. From talking with the tech support folks, the top auger should freely move (i.e. moving the auger motor up and down). The bottom auger moves freely, the top auger doesn't or is extremely stiff then requires force to free the auger. I think the stove functions fine until it gets too hot, then the top auger conks out causing the stove to go out.. With a new motor, bearing, and locking collar, this shouldn't happen. Im starting to wonder if its the auger itself. Could it be expanding when the stove heats up and 'get stuck'  in the casting for the auger? We filed down burns but is it possible for the auger to bend or warp over time?

Appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lori S said:


> The feeder plate has not been adjusted and is at factory setting. No problem last year so I don't see why it would be this year.. From talking with the tech support folks, the top auger should freely move (i.e. moving the auger motor up and down). The bottom auger moves freely, the top auger doesn't or is extremely stiff then requires force to free the auger. I think the stove functions fine until it gets too hot, then the top auger conks out causing the stove to go out.. With a new motor, bearing, and locking collar, this shouldn't happen. Im starting to wonder if its the auger itself. Could it be expanding when the stove heats up and 'get stuck'  in the casting for the auger? We filed down burns but is it possible for the auger to bend or warp over time?
> 
> Appreciate everyone's help!!



Did you check the vacuum hose? If cracked it will stop the top auger.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 23, 2014)

I doubt that auger is getting hot enough to expand enough to stop turning.

I'd be more inclined to think it is either out of alignment, or jamming with fines, is there lots of sawdust, when you have to empty the hopper?

Maybe the bottom auger, is out of alignment, in relation to the feed from the top auger, or there is some kind of booger there?

Throwing out odd guesses, as the usual suspects, have apparently been covered.


----------



## Lori S (Feb 23, 2014)

I wouldn't say there is much sawdust as I keep taking pellets in and out and just have them in a box.. no dust from the bottom of bag is in there..

How would I check for auger alignment? that sounds like something worth checking out..

and the vac hoses are fine. recently replaced. no cracks on either hose..


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would try a new motor,worth a shot auger motor could be going out.Sounds like its something simple but as well a pain.You did state that it worked fine last year so would guess that anything is cause a jam in the auger tube plus you stated you filed it.My dad has the same stove soon after he got it hooked up the top auger started jamming all the time and finally went out.Replaced and it never did it again.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lori S said:


> and the vac hoses are fine. recently replaced. no cracks on either hose..



Ok, good, the other components that can fail after the stove warms up are the vacuum switches or the auger motors. That is all!


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 23, 2014)

you can go to englander website and pull up the document on replacing motor that tells you how to align it also did this with new motor for my father.Also double check that little hole is clean on back of stove wall.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 23, 2014)

Pellets were just a passing thought...
My guess is that the high temperature vacuum hose is plugged or cracked (little hole on back of stove wall).  The attached vacuum switch is functioning (tested/jumpered)?  There are two vacuum switches on these so make sure you are testing the right one...  One is connected to the auger/hopper lid switch.  The other to the combustion blower.

The only other possible is that the thermocouple to the board (from back of fire box) is not sensing properly.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd suggest, next time it jams....to remove the lower auger, and see what is going on.


----------



## Monica in France (Feb 25, 2014)

Lori S :          At least you are on the right forum : there is a fantastic wealth of experience here.
                     They got my stove back working very quickly.


My two cents worth would be to ask *WHY NO MESSAGE* ?
I have no knowledge of stoves in general and your stove in particular but error messages I do understand. 
You have an error message when the hardware does one of two things.
A : gives a signal which the programmer is not expecting or wanting ( no vacuum for example)
B : produces a situation that the programmer thinks is impossible.
If you have no message then the firmware is unaware of the problem.
Like the auger jamming ?
Not obvious : With my stove it would say 'out of pellets' ( and it has ! ).

As you have looked in all the likely places : have you looked in the more obscure ones ?
It sounds as if your stove stops after it's got up to heat.
Some where round the back of it there is something else which doesn't like too much heat – the electrics . 
On my stove they are cooled by the room ventilator sucking air around it.
It shocked me at first that no attempt had been taken to channel the air input to keep the noise down. 
Then I realized it was keeping the pellet hopper and the electrics cooler.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 25, 2014)

Shannon Hackenberg said:


> you can go to englander website and pull up the document on replacing motor that tells you how to align it also did this with new motor for my father.Also double check that little hole is clean on back of stove wall.



X2, check both augers for burrs and if the knit line is not ground down like it should be.
See pics

See pics
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...-little-auger-burs-pimp-my-auger-pics.102423/

Then spray augers with "Dry Moly" and use red high temp grease on the auger bearings. If the zirk fittings are broken which happens alot and they do not take the grease just bypass them and get that grease into the bearing! Where there is a will, there is a way! LOL


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 25, 2014)

when the top auger jams , is the lower stopping? when you try to turn the unit back on does the lower auger spit out any pellets at all?

one thing to check when you have chronic top auger jams is the drop chute between the two augers. if a longer pellet or object gets hung in the drop chute it becomes as a snag in a river, more and more material can get caught on it and eventually the drop chute are will fill up and the top auger then has nowhere to put the fuel so it just hammers it to the front of the tube and becomes stuck.

to access the drop chute  you should pull the LOWER auger as the feed system is shaped like a letter Z,  to see what the drop chute looks lik when the lower auger is pulled you would look in and up through the back of the stove looking at the drop chute from the perspective of watching your kid slide down a playground slide to you. tere should be no material at all in that drop chute at any time as the fuel should easily slide directly down to the lower auger. if there is material in the chute , its caught on somthing in there you would want to take a coat hanger rod or screwdriver or similar and poke it up there to dislodge any material caught there. while in there examine the chute for any deformation which could be creating this snag


----------



## Monica in France (Feb 27, 2014)

Mike : if the auger was jamming because of a backlog surely he would get at least some sawdust ?
<hammers it> was your expession : surely <Grinds it> is more appropriate.
If I found this forum it was because I had a lot of sawdust like that.

I don't understand why the stove has a double auger.
Is there a good technical reason ?

Meanwhile : has Lori S found the solution and not told us ?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 27, 2014)

Monica in France said:


> Mike : if the auger was jamming because of a backlog surely he would get at least some sawdust ?
> <hammers it> was your expession : surely <Grinds it> is more appropriate.
> If I found this forum it was because I had a lot of sawdust like that.
> 
> ...


 
  its a bottom feed stove. the upper auger "meters out" the fuel, and the lower one pushes it into the fire.  when the stove is turned off the lower auger continues to run until it empties out. been using this feed system since 1990.

as for sawdust from a jam , it would depend on the pellets if they are hard enough they might not get grinded up. i suspect there would be some in any case but  with the top auger cycle being quite short the auger may not twist enough against the jam to really grind them up


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a very interesting case with a 25-PDVC that had a top auger jam. As an experiment, I cleaned out the top auger, buffed it down with a wire wheel and sprayed it with dry moly. Then I installed a high quality ball bearing auger motor and fired it up without touching the bottom auger. The top auger still jammed up! So then I pulled out the bottom auger and to my surprise it was black as night with carbon! The worst I had ever seen! So I buffed it all clean with the wire wheel and sprayed it down with dry moly. Then I re-installed it and it has been running good for over a year now!. A big lesson learned. Both augers should be clean as a whistle!


----------

